# June 4-11, Hilton Head Is - Royal Dunes 3br, 3ba Gold Crown Resort $695



## Bimmer (Apr 21, 2016)

This 1460sq ft unit has 2 master bedrooms with king beds and adjoining bathrooms, 3rd bedroom with twin beds, guest bathroom, living room with queen sofabed, full kitchen, washer/dryer, 4 cable TVs, free WiFi. All linens, towels, cookware and dinnerware for 8 provided. Resort has covered parking, elevators, 2 pools, kiddie pool, hot tub, activities for kids/adults and is a 7 minute walk or 4 minute shuttle to the beach. 3 golf courses, a tennis club and the Westin Hotel with its' 4 star restaurant are within walking distance. Walk or rent bikes to ride the beach and the miles of paved paths.


----------



## Bimmer (Apr 23, 2016)

See http://royaldunes.com/your-hilton-head-vacation/


----------



## jme (Apr 25, 2016)

If we weren't already at HH this week, I'd have jumped on this one.
It's a drop-dead steal for that price, and it's a huge recently refurbished villa with two master suites, and a very short walk to ocean.  Lovely resort and a well-kept secret, frankly. Just thought I'd put a plug in---it's great, and perhaps only second to the "big 3" Marriotts on HH.


----------



## Bimmer (May 1, 2016)

*Royal Dunes HHI June 4-11 RENTED*

 Already RENTED


----------

